# Taking the Cat away in a Motorhome



## happybonzo (Dec 15, 2009)

Has anyone some advice for taking a cat away in a motorhome?

I have seen lots of people who have their cat with them. The cat is sometimes in some sort of little harness but they all seem to be quite happy to travel.

Suggestions please


----------



## Simba9952 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, I don't have experience of taking cat's away in motor homes, but I do regularly take my cat to my mums (about once every two weeks). All I can offer you is this :

Firstly, make sure your cat/kitten is very well acquainted with your motor home and is really comfortable being there. He/she must feel it is a safe environment and be totally relaxed (with you there or not). Also a harness (which you talked about in your post) is a must. If your cat is used to going outside then you may have a problem with just getting in and out the door.
As long as your there supervising then an extendable lead could be used (so he/she can explore on their own) while you are keeping one eye on them.

Lastly, having a cat in a motor home restricts their exercise and if your not *VERY* careful you'll lose your cat.

Personally I wouldn't risk it, but I don't know the personality of your cat or the circumstances in which it lives (mine is an indoor). Their are alot of pitfalls in doing this and I would weigh them up carefully.
Sorry to seem so serious, but it kind of is


----------



## happybonzo (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for that Simba; you've pretty well confirmed what I thought.
I have seen quite a few cats travelling with their owners when I have been abroad but always wondered about it.
I imangined that there is a considerable risk that the cat would do a runner. I certainly would not want that to happen


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

Make sure you have a mesh door so the cat can't escape and get her leash trained before you go. 

I was toying with the idea, but think it'd stress mine out more so my friend is catsitting.


----------



## happybonzo (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who has replied.
My own feelings are that the Cat will not be too happy being removed from his usual surroundings.
I'm sure that some people manage it but the post about the cat being stolen made me think. 
The Duncan Cat is an attractive and very trusting little cat and , as such, would be quite easy to take. 
So, I think that I will give it a miss


----------



## Vanessa Warwick (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi All,

I've just joined the forum and I am the proud owner of 3 Bengal Tiger cats!

I was sad that the original poster received negative responses to taking a cat away in a motorhome.

One of the main reasons we got a motorhome was so that our cats could come on holiday with us, as I simply couldn't bear to leave them ... not to mention the cost of a cattery for 3 cats!

All our three cats come away with us and they love it!

My 3 year old male, Dylan, has written a guest blog about cats in motorhomes and you can read it >>> here.

I have also written a blog about taking pets motorhoming which includes a video of our cats in the motorhome and how we manage them. You can see that >> here.

I cannot tell you how much joy it brings to take your cats on holiday with you.

Ironically, I am currently sat in our motorhome on the Cote D'Azur in France, and, because our cats did not have their pet passports in time, they have had to remain behind in a cattery. I have missed them so much and am looking forward to being reunited with them on Monday!

So, in summary, YES! YES! YES! ... take your cats in a motorhome and follow the simple tips that I have given in my two links above.

You and your cat will love it.

Any questions, just ask and I am more than happy to help.


----------

